# Stephen Jax calls off wedding....



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Word has it that Stephen Jackson was set to be married last Saturday, but cancelled the wedding after his fianceé Imani Showalter refused to sign a prenuptial agreement.


http://blackvoices.aol.com/black_sports/columnists/playerslife?id=20050830135809990001

I dont blame SJax for that at all.....

"Now I'm not saying she's a gold digger"
-Kanye West


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow. Great move by Jackson. It takes a real man to call off a wedding because the girl was most likely trying to get his money.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Good that outta teach her *** for trying to be slick. Good job Stephen! :greatjob:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Haha. Stephen Jackson seems like just the type of guy to do something random like that. Maybe he should've mentioned the prenup a couple of months ago, instead of on their wedding day?
:thinking:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Smart, smart man.

"She gone leave with half..."


----------

